# So what made you wanna become an Uber driver



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

When people ask me this I make up a story. Honestly I found Uber through Craiglist..yep. It's was more enticing than the Chili's dishwasher add or the mystery shopper position.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Started in Feb to assist with Daughters Aug wedding......accomplished that and now still driving.....


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

To see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

With my job scegual it's on the age of impossible to find second job, so uber for that moment been a good choice, my own time, not to much extra efford, and fare pay ( at the moment) , then come 20% cut, and I been realy disappointed, but it have been on the age of money making, then come the accident (no uber related) so for a month I have been cut from my car, then come another 20% cut, even before I got my car back, and I mail the uber about terminating of partnership and that's all.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I might take it into consideration if the rates go back up to 2.50 per mile, 95% goes to me, Travis resigns and Warren Buffett takes over...uber leases out hybrid (50 miles to the gallon) $50 a day. I have total immunity to ratings... now that's not asking too much is it?


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

Interested to here what made people wanna work for Uber and how they found out about it


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

To lead a more exciting lifestyle with insurance risks, personal safety risks, and financial risks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Travis said "a fully utilized" uberx car will make $70,000.00 per year in an L.A. times article last December.

I went on the website and signed up.

Travis lied.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I tell the pax that my parole officer suggested it.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

After a month of driving for Lyft and nearly every passenger asking if I drive for both, I decided to look into Uber too. The info I found on this forum was what helped me make a decision, and once I realized that I could use my "unemployed" android phone to run the app, it was a no-brainer. I'm glad to be double-fisting with both apps, but I still like Lyft better. If only Lyft would just get a bit busier here. Although they both debuted in the same month in Albuquerque, Uber's name recognition affords it a better part of the market share.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Curiosity... and a desire to pay down a credit card and some student loans a little faster.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

hearing that ping when you have a pickup, like opening up a present.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nobody ever asks me why I drive for either Uber or Lyft. But if they did I'd say,

"I drive for Uber [_or Lyft; delete as appropriate_] because the tips are better than with Lyft [_Uber_]"

If you are driving an Uber pax, then add:

"Uber tips are given in cash and I prefer that".

A little psychology... you are not asking for a tip but planting the idea of the tip.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

To offset the car expenses for driving into work. Anything left over pay down credit cards and sock away some savings. (So far it's done all of that)


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nobody ever asks me why I drive for either Uber or Lyft. But if they did I'd say,
> 
> "I drive for Uber [_or Lyft; delete as appropriate_] because the tips are better than with Lyft [_Uber_]"
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Consider your idea stolen.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

work release program. My photo on uber is me in an orange jump suit with an id # that's says la county jail. One of the reasons I get allot of customers cancelling on me before I get there. But hell, I think its funny. **** 'em if they don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> hearing that ping when you have a pickup, like opening up a present.


like a dog going for a ride in the car, chasing our tails, panting, drool coming out of our mouths, so excited, to be going somewhere, anywhere, haha!!! Maybe I should pay Uber, NOT!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> like a dog going for a ride in the car, chasing our tails, panting, drool coming out of our mouths, so excited, to be going somewhere, anywhere, haha!!! Maybe I should pay Uber, NOT!!!


 It's just breath taking isn't it...Like scratching off a lottery ticket and winning back the $5 you spent on it.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> After a month of driving for Lyft and nearly every passenger asking if I drive for both, I decided to look into Uber too. The info I found on this forum was what helped me make a decision, and once I realized that I could use my "unemployed" android phone to run the app, it was a no-brainer. I'm glad to be double-fisting with both apps, but I still like Lyft better. If only Lyft would just get a bit busier here. Although they both debuted in the same month in Albuquerque, Uber's name recognition affords it a better part of the market share.


Did you just saying double fisting?  ouch! No thank you!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lidman said:


> hearing that ping when you have a pickup, like opening up a present.


...and so addicting. _Just one more and i'll call it a night_


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Did you just saying double fisting?  ouch! No thank you!


Ssshhhh... Travis might be scouting around for new rider enticements


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

To get laid.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

To offset expenses (parking and gas) incurred commuting to a regular full time job daily.
But the pings are addictive, no seriously, I keep telling myself this is the last ride and I am going to call it a night but then keep taking another, the pings don't stop. For some reason I get pings right after I end a trip.

It is so addictive (knowing that I am not making a fortune) that I have now started driving 3 hours each on Saturday's and Sunday's.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It helps to pay for my heroin addiction.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

My gun misfired when I tried to commit suicide. This is obviously the next _'best thing.'_


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> To get laid.


Uber is very accommodating in that regard. I was 'getting laid' ~ 70 hours/week when I first started.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

duggles said:


> Curiosity... and a desire to pay down a credit card and some student loans a little faster.


Curiosity killed the cat...and the Uber driver's car.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It's just breath taking isn't it...Like scratching off a lottery ticket and winning back the $5 you spent on it.


Or like scratching off a $5 ticket, winning $5, then having the clerk snatch $1 back for a Safe-Lottery fee, then another $0.80 because they can, and then another......

Your market may vary.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> hearing that ping when you have a pickup, like opening up a present.


Exactly, kind of like changing my kid's diapers when they were little. Just can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Exactly, kind of like changing my kid's diapers when they were little. Just can't wait for the next one.


 the cab co I work for is somewhat more up with the technology (not as uptodate as smart app) But definitely a few rings up from the dispatcher calling your number over the cb and directing you 300 uber st.. now you have pick up and destination address on a tab screen (transware).. but when it pings you either accept or reject, but you no idea what you are getting until you accept. if I had a snapshot of it I would show it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> the cab co I work for is somewhat more up with the technology (not as uptodate as smart app) But definitely a few rings up from the dispatcher calling your number over the cb and directing you 300 uber st.. now you have pick up and destination address on a tab screen (transware).. but when it pings you either accept or reject, but you no idea what you are getting until you accept. if I had a snapshot of it I would show it.


Yeah, sounds about like Yellow's digital dispatch here. Company I worked for had another night driver as the dispatcher. If (when) he would fall asleep, the company was out of business. I was out of town at the casino doing my thing, he and one other driver pretty much handled everything in town, with phones only. Gives you an idea of how big this company was.  Thing is - I made a lot more money than this Uber crap - it was more fun, nearly stress-free, and if the car had mechanical problems, I went home and went to bed - not my problem. I didn't have to worry about insurance either. My 'average' fare was more (net) than I now do daily (on average) with Uber because the casino is out in the middle of nowhere, and Uber sucks! 

There's a $5 minimum fare here, but that would have barely gotten them off the casino's property in the cab, and we were the cheapest cabs around. Kind of like Uber without being stupid about it. We actually made a living.

Uber is nonsense.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, sounds about like Yellow's digital dispatch here. Company I worked for had another night driver as the dispatcher. If (when) he would fall asleep, the company was out of business. I was out of town at the casino doing my thing, he and one other driver pretty much handled everything in town, with phones only. Gives you an idea of how big this company was.  Thing is - I made a lot more money than this Uber crap - it was more fun, nearly stress-free, and if the car had mechanical problems, I went home and went to bed - not my problem. I didn't have to worry about insurance either. My 'average' fare was more (net) than I now do daily (on average) with Uber because the casino is out in the middle of nowhere, and Uber sucks!
> 
> There's a $5 minimum fare here, but that would have barely gotten them off the casino's property in the cab, and we were the cheapest cabs around. Kind of like Uber without being stupid about it. We actually made a living.
> 
> Uber is nonsense.


 I work mostly at the cab co, with lyft one day a week. From what I read, it seems that dealing with drunks is a big nightmare for uber drivers. But on the weekends(especially bar rush) is where cab drivers like myself make the most money. That's when the small fares like $4 with great tips really shine. Also as you probably know, being able to charge extra for additional pax going short distances is the best. Sometimes I'd have five pax going maybe 3 blocks and the fare would be $10-11. You could easily rack up a lo$$$ in a short period of time.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

Reasons for:

1. I have access to an automobile.
2. I am a good driver with a safe record.
3. I like to drive fast.
4. I like to chat with strangers.
5. I like to get paid.

Reasons against:

1. If my automobile fails... what will I do?
2. I am "due" for an accident.
3. I like to drive fast.
4. I hate driving drunk frat boys.
5. I like to get paid.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber is very accommodating in that regard. I was 'getting laid' ~ 70 hours/week when I first started.


I think you are confusing getting laid with getting forcefully raped by luber


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LubaLuft said:


> I like to get paid.


I don't believe Uber's for you.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

At first, it was a fun way to make some money on the side.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a full-time day job, and part-time evening job with a major shipping company. I was hoping to quit my part-time job, and have more flexibility with my schedule. Going be doing this in addition to my other 2 jobs for a while, and see how it goes. Just looking to make enough to pay my car payment plus an extra $500 a month, right now.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Travis said "a fully utilized" uberx car will make $70,000.00 per year in an L.A. times article last December.
> 
> I went on the website and signed up.
> 
> Travis lied.


Oh Good Lord,


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Oh Good Lord,


Fully utilized in transporting nose candy across the Mexican border?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LubaLuft said:


> Reasons for:
> 
> 1. I have access to an automobile.
> 2. I am a good driver with a safe record.
> ...


After looking over your lists, and knowing what I do about Uber, I believe you'd be much better off as the wheel man in a bank jobs crew. Less risk, better pay too.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> After looking over your lists, and knowing what I do about Uber, I believe you'd be much better off as the wheel man in a bank jobs crew. Less risk, better pay too.


After this heist, I'll never have to drive drunk frat boys again. = D


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LubaLuft said:


> After this heist, I'll never have to drive drunk frat boys again. = D


Or hot big-breasted college chicks either. Life's a give and take.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Or hot big-breasted college chicks either. Life's a give and take.


 that's one of the benefits of driving in a college town like iowa city the chicks


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

For the glory. And the horror. The horror......


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> that's one of the benefits of driving in a college town like iowa city the chicks


Don't I know it. I was waiting to get some drunk that never showed. A stunning college chick walked up and asked if I was a cab. I explined the Uber deal. She wasn"t real interested. She had on an extremely tight black dress. She looked at me with beautiful blue eyes and said, "I'm freezing (and she was, I could tell!), will you please help me?" I said, "Sure, I'll take you wherever you need to go, how much do you want?"  Na, but instead of signing up for an Uber account and getting a free ride, they had me run three cards for equal amounts, plus gave me a great cash tip. I guess she was't majoring in business.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't I know it. I was waiting to get some drunk that never showed. A stunning college chick walked up and asked if I was a cab. I explined the Uber deal. She wasn"t real interested. She had on an extremely tight black dress. She looked at me with beautiful blue eyes and said, "I'm freezing (and she was, I could tell!), will you please help me?" I said, "Sure, I'll take you wherever you need to go, how much do you want?"  Na, but instead of signing up for an Uber account and getting a free ride, they had me run three cards for equal amounts, plus gave me a great cash tip. I guess she was't majoring in business.


 Perhaps she was saying "help me uberwankanuber you'lre my only hope" !!!!!!


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

To write a book and see what the fuss was about! I have used Uber as a rider more than I have driven in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I needed a way to make money with a lot of flexibility since I am: 1. A mother, 2. A student, 3. A landlord (and that does me about as good as Uber does).

Also, I kept hearing about it on the news and, as everyone else said, I wanted to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## qweltor (Nov 26, 2014)

I heard you could make $90,000 a year driving for Uber, If I just do it part-time (weekends/evenings), I figure I could save up a $22,500 down payment in a year.


...is there something I'm missing? ? ?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

qweltor said:


> I heard you could make $90,000 a year driving for Uber, If I just do it part-time (weekends/evenings), I figure I could save up a $22,500 down payment in a year.
> 
> ...it there something I'm missing? ? ?


Yes. Those numbers are bullshit. It's highly unlikely that you'll make that much, in my opinion and experience.

I'll go back to last week: 60 hours = $600 before gas and other expenses.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Every market is different, but that's the most I've made so far. $600 x 52 weeks = $31,200. That's working 60 hours a week! And I can't stress enough that is BEFORE gas and expenses.


----------



## qweltor (Nov 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Every market is different,


Okay, the $90K quoted for NYC and $70K for San Francisco may be unrealistic for my local market.

Maybe I should adjust my expectations; think that a pack of Juicy Fruit and a Cracker Jack box (box only) would be more realistic? i might even have some change left over.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hustler's University said:


> To write a book and see what the fuss was about! I have used Uber as a rider more than I have driven in the last 6 weeks.


Did u tip? It's not required you know.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Travis did not purposely lie about los angeles drivers making 70 k a year with uber as a fully utilized cab. You see, the mind of a computer programmer is all about iteration and automation. In laymen terms, perfection and then do it all over again continuously. In Travis mind he has perfected the cab industry. In a perfect world, Travis would be right. But the reality is that the cab industry is the opposite of perfection. Not because of us drivers, but because of the real world. Is the rider gonna cancel? How far are they going? Will I have to go back to center of action? What about traffic? Nothing of this is in our hand and technology will never solve it. At best it will somewhat alleviate the symptoms.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> In a perfect world, Travis would be right.


In a perfect world Travis would be absent.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> In a perfect world Travis would be absent.


No - there will always be places for the "Travis's" in the world. He is on the "visionary" side, not the leadership side. Uber really needs to transition to a solid leadership team, and move the folks that started this up into developmental rolls. This happens with most every company. Visionary folks lack leadership skills - It's very common in the tech world.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> perfection and then do it all over again


Seriously? I see a good idea that he managed to screw up worse and worse. We talking about the Travis from Uber? Same guy? The bottled water, no tips, drivers work for free Travis?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DjTim said:


> No - there will always be places for the "Travis's" in the world. He is on the "visionary" side, not the leadership side. Uber really needs to transition to a solid leadership team, and move the folks that started this up into developmental rolls. This happens with most every company. Visionary folks lack leadership skills - It's very common in the tech world.


Couldn't agree more. One of the reasons I think Travis has not gone public yet. He and his team would be a target to a board removing old leadership and put in place someone with real experience. All Tech giants go through this. Uber will survive but I see the service becoming more submissive to regulations and in the end being no more than what Halo was. We will all fall under new regulations that will be similar to the Taxi industry. But will be controlled by Uber and not the municipalities and will be subject to municipal audit.

Watch the rates go up for the consumer.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Couldn't agree more. One of the reasons I think Travis has not gone public yet. He and his team would be a target to a board removing old leadership and put in place someone with real experience. All Tech giants go through this. Uber will survive but I see the service becoming more submissive to regulations and in the end being no more than what Halo was. We will all fall under new regulations that will be similar to the Taxi industry. But will be controlled by Uber and not the municipalities and will be subject to municipal audit.
> 
> Watch the rates go up for the consumer.


I agree that many regulations will follow, they are happening now, both locally and elsewhere. That just has to be, for everyone. It's a good thing. I also agree Uber and/or Lyft will survive, but if someone doesn't figure it out, the service will be so shitty, I wouldn't use it. The taxi industry isn't going down without a fight, so they'll surely try and up their game. Employing so many nasty, dirty, unreliable, and dishonest drivers through the years has really hurt their creditability though.

Weird, the taxi industry can't keep going because they're over-priced, and have (many) horrible drivers in (many) nasty cabs. Uber comes along, but they are (in my opinion) failing, with (many) good drivers, in nice clean cars, and insanely low rates. Mmm...now what's the answer here? Don't need a 'visionary' to figure this one out.

'Visionary,' I wouldn't call this guy a visionary. He appears to me to be a greedy, arrogant ass that's full of ego, hot air, and bad decisions. He really 'F'd' things up. There's no way there's not a lot of growing pains starting anything this big, but I'm guessing just about anyone could have executed this better. Seems like it would have been hard to make it worse. There's a lot of visionaries in the tech. sector. People that amaze me. This guy isn't one of them.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I agree that many regulations will follow, they are happening now, both locally and elsewhere. That just has to be, for everyone. It's a good thing. I also agree Uber and/or Lyft will survive, but if someone doesn't figure it out, the service will be so shitty, I wouldn't use it. The taxi industry isn't going down without a fight, so they'll surely try and up their game. Employing so many nasty, dirty, unreliable, and dishonest drivers through the years has really hurt their creditability though.
> 
> Weird, the taxi industry can't keep going because they're over-priced, and have (many) horrible drivers in (many) nasty cabs. Uber comes along, but they are (in my opinion) failing, with (many) good drivers, in nice clean cars, and insanely low rates. Mmm...now what's the answer here? Don't need a 'visionary' to figure this one out.
> 
> 'Visionary,' I wouldn't call this guy a visionary. He appears to me to be a greedy, arrogant ass that's full of ego, hot air, and bad decisions. He really 'F'd' things up. There's no way there's not a lot of growing pains starting anything this big, but I'm guessing just about anyone could have executed this better. Seems like it would have been hard to make it worse. There's a lot of visionaries in the tech. sector. People that amaze me. This guy isn't one of them.


Uber is illegal. A phone app by a company which claims it's not in the transportation business. Try driving a real cab which must adhere to real regulations, and pay for those regulations, then ask yourself if it's ok that anyone can merely hop in their personal car, slap an Uber sign in the window, and steal business from legitimate taxi drivers. Sorry, but this company is criminal. Perhaps it has a place in spots where there is insufficient taxi service, but not in a real city like NYC with real cabs which have real insurance, must be properly inspected, drug test their drivers, etc. NYC is losing a ton of revenue to these tax dodging, regulation dodging creeps. Not cool at all.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I was bored at home and wanted to put 6 kegs of beer and 4 college kids in my car and drive to Rutgers. I thought my car looked to nice and needed some ruff riding. I wanted to drive 40 miles to an airport and load/unload 6 heavy bags with no tip.
Now that I've done that, I'm getting bored again.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I was bored at home and wanted to put 6 kegs of beer and 4 college kids in my car and drive to Rutgers. I thought my car looked to nice and needed some ruff riding. I wanted to drive 40 miles to an airport and load/unload 6 heavy bags with no tip.
> Now that I've done that, I'm getting bored again.


I can come over and puke in it, if you want. Fun times.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

My husband was diagnosed with stage 3 esophageal cancer and was let go from his job after he told them. We were living in Florida at the time. After he had his esophagectomy and finished chemo and radiation, we managed to move back to Texas. The job opportunities we had here have gone poof and we've been living on donations since his diagnosis in April. Those stopped coming in October after the move and we needed a quick way to get some money coming in with 4 kids still at home. I can't say that it's been perfect, but it's better than nothing and we plan to ride it out as long as we can until March when the new regulations go into effect or our circumstances change.

I know there are a lot of pissed off professional drivers and I understand your side, but I wish more of you would see the other side, too. Neither one of us wants to be a cab driver. He has a masters in archeology, a brokers license, is a master class shooter and certified instructor and a general contractor, but he was let go as the shooting instructor after he got cancer and none of his other skill sets generate income quickly. This was the only option we found that could keep food on the table and the lights on immediately.


----------



## Heather D (Dec 20, 2014)

I want a career where I can drive. If Uber replaces my full time job then I will consider making Uber my only job. If not, I will continue looking for a job where I can drive all day.


----------



## Bethesda.UberXL (Aug 25, 2014)

had a break up with my 3 years relationship. had to put my mind somewhere. uber helped me a lot


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Visionary folks lack leadership skills - It's very common in the tech world.


Steve Jobs was a visionary who was also very strong leader. He brought Apple back from the brink with the vision that people would pay through the nose for tech that looked pretty but was functionally not very different from what had come before. He didn't invent any new products, not Mp3 players, tablets, computers or phones. But he had people lining up around the block to buy his high-priced wares. Anyone who can envision that, then lead a company to make it happen and bank billions is a genius.

Same but to a lesser extent with Bill Gates, Leonard Bosack from Cisco, Michael Dell etc


----------



## meghan w (Jan 7, 2015)

Flint J said:


> When people ask me this I make up a story. Honestly I found Uber through Craiglist..yep. It's was more enticing than the Chili's dishwasher add or the mystery shopper position.


 I'm a journalist, and I'm wondering if Uber has actually provided economic opportunities that jobs like Chili's can't? Have you made more working for UBer than you would have been able to otherwise? Would love to hear about your experience.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

meghan w said:


> I'm a journalist, and I'm wondering if Uber has actually provided economic opportunities that jobs like Chili's can't? Have you made more working for UBer than you would have been able to otherwise? Would love to hear about your experience.


I have a full-time day job, and a part-time evening job. I could probably make more doing something else, but it would be hard to schedule work. The money for Uber part-time is okay, even not working Friday and Saturday nights. Uber allows me to work when I want, and still usually make some money. They do need to up their rates though, on some nights, a $1.10 a mile doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

qweltor said:


> I heard you could make $90,000 a year driving for Uber, If I just do it part-time (weekends/evenings), I figure I could save up a $22,500 down payment in a year.
> 
> ...is there something I'm missing? ? ?


yep, you missed that you would need a new $22,500 car in about a year!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Heather D said:


> I want a career where I can drive. If Uber replaces my full time job then I will consider making Uber my only job. If not, I will continue looking for a job where I can drive all day.


I'd get a CDL, and run far away from Uber and their lies!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

qweltor said:


> I heard you could make $90,000 a year driving for Uber, If I just do it part-time (weekends/evenings), I figure I could save up a $22,500 down payment in a year.
> 
> ...is there something I'm missing? ? ?


Uber is about exploitation, and deceit. I'd run away - fast and far!


----------

